# I nailed it.



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

Between my day job in construction and work on the side,i was able to finally do some work on my own house.Great view great weather but unfortunately I NAILED IT.All day of resting the nail gun on the top of my foot finally got the best of me.It didnt hurt till a few hours later but all in all i was lucky again.I mean again cause i shot myself about 15 years ago with a framing gun in the side of my palm.I'm sure ill do it again


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

And that, girls and boys, is why you don't rest a nail gun on top of your foot.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> And that, girls and boys, is why you don't rest a nail gun on top of your foot.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

think that would help me keep my shoe laces tied:thumbup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> And that, girls and boys, is why you don't rest a nail gun on top of your foot.


At least not with the nose on your foot!:blink:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

And don't scratch your head either.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Is that just a roofing nail?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

CrpntrFrk said:


> At least not with the nose on your foot!:blink:


At least not with your finger on the trigger at the same time the nose is on your foot :jester:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

There are less painful ways to keep your socks up.

Just don't post a picture of your new garder belt, please. We can only take so much graphic horror.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Uggghhhh


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

And you messed up your Air Force Ones.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> think that would help me keep my shoe laces tied:thumbup:


Probably could keep your shirt from pulling out of your pants, too:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I must be doing something wrong. Never shot myself with a nail gun, never cut myself with a saw. Pounded a few fingers and surfed down a 12/12 roof once...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

That's pretty high. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Taking the pic before pulling the nail tells me you're a good dude. Thanks for sharing. Takes commitment to pull that off. Did you finish the roof?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Tom Struble said:


> think that would help me keep my shoe laces tied:thumbup:


I always imagined you had the velcro type shoes.:jester:


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Is the shoe OK?


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

Holy crap, I hope you are ok! that's gotta hurt.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> I always imagined you had the velcro type shoes.:jester:


Crocs don't have laces.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Just don't post a picture of your new garder belt, please. We can only take so much graphic horror.


My table saw kicked a stick back at my crotchal area several days ago and it left a nice bruise. I guess this means you don't want to see.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Kowboy said:


> My table saw kicked a stick back at my crotchal area several days ago and it left a nice bruise. I guess this means you don't want to see.


TS 101:whistling


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

Rule of thumb guys.

When the sun is cooking your brains you tend to do stupid things. 

Wear large straw hats, long sleeve non dark clothing and cool water close by.

Money isn't everything don't kill your self for it.

A roofer I knew who was doing extremely well shot him self like that, had to much pain with no fall arrest and is paralyzed now after falling off the roof. 

It's all fun and games until you get hurt .


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Switch to finish work, it hurts a lot less when you shoot yourself.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Sabagley said:


> Switch to finish work, it hurts a lot less when you shoot yourself.


Dam fingers getting in the way .


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

We need a support club for this sort of event.


Glad that nail didn't get a bone.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

skillman said:


> Dam fingers getting in the way .


Hmmm. Maybe if I cut a couple of them off...


----------

